# Honeywell TE923W



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2010 às 15:41)

Boas.

Faz cerca de 3/4meses, no fórum español meteored, li uns tópicos sobre a estação, acho-a bestial, com sensor UVA e controle remoto...

Fica a imagem da estação.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gostava de a encontrar em Portugal, para talvez um dia assim que tiver hipótese, comprar uma.


----------



## jonhfx (12 Jun 2010 às 16:54)

> Batteries not included: 12 AA & 2 AAA



14 baterias? 
Só o custo e manutenção da referida estação fica mais cara que a compra da própria.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2010 às 18:28)

jonhfx disse:


> 14 baterias?
> Só o custo e manutenção da referida estação fica mais cara que a compra da própria.



Que exagero...

Em primeiro lugar, um lote da 16 pilhas não custa mais de 6€, e o aparelho pode consumir de pilhas recarregáveis.
Em segundo lugar, e ainda falando da alimentação energética do aparelho, tem uma carregador eléctrico e USB, com capacidade de alimentação pela energia obtida pelo PC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2010 às 18:14)

O manual da dita estação está presente neste link.

Aguardo por comentários, sugestões, alternativas semelhantes e estações em Portugal


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Jun 2010 às 22:19)

Não me canso de sugerir este modelo:

http://bs-astro.com/pt/bs-astro-loj...a/la-crosse/estacatildeo-meteorologica-ws2357

Que de resto é o que possuo.


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2010 às 22:59)

Pedro disse:


> O manual da dita estação está presente neste link.
> 
> Aguardo por comentários, sugestões, alternativas semelhantes e estações em Portugal



Honeywell acho que é uma boa marca ou pelo menos razoável, embora penso que pouco vendida na Europa. Desconheço opiniões sobre a mesma. Parece aproximar-se um pouco da WMR200 da Oregon visto já ter UV de série e também um datalogger, embora este pareça bem mais pequeno que o logger da wmr200, apenas dá para 200 registos. Mas a WMR200 tem painel solares e esta não. É tudo uma questão de comparar preços para ver se compensa. Julgo também que este é um modelo algo antigo, eventualmente descontinuado, vê se o 924 ou outro não será mais recente.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2010 às 08:04)

Vince disse:


> Honeywell acho que é uma boa marca ou pelo menos razoável, embora penso que pouco vendida na Europa. Desconheço opiniões sobre a mesma. Parece aproximar-se um pouco da WMR200 da Oregon visto já ter UV de série e também um datalogger, embora este pareça bem mais pequeno que o logger da wmr200, apenas dá para 200 registos. Mas a WMR200 tem painel solares e esta não. É tudo uma questão de comparar preços para ver se compensa. Julgo também que este é um modelo algo antigo, eventualmente descontinuado, vê se o 924 ou outro não será mais recente.



Sim, é um bastante parecida com a WMR200, mas tem menos capacidade de registo, mas em contra, tem uma faixa de HR de 0 a 99%, e custa menos 200€, mais ou menos, anda entre os 140/190€.

E sim, existe a Honeywell TE924W, mas é do tipo mais americano, faz alarmes de tornados, tempestades e ventos fortes, que se dão nas rádios americanas, aqui não tem qualquer funcionalidade.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2010 às 08:50)

Esta Honeywell parece ser uma boa alternativa às Oregon. As Lacrosse, e que me desculpe o Pedro Afonso, parecem estar um degrau abaixo destas na qualidade e fiabilidade (minha exclusiva opinião). Mas mais importante que marca ou modelo não se esqueçam de que a instalação é o mais importante.


----------

